# Anyone wanna provide some ears to some tunes?



## DixieRoo (Jul 7, 2012)

So I've been making this stupid furrycore hip-hop stuff lately (that's what I'm calling it anyway) and I'd like some words on what people think to it.

It's all in the demo stages right now, gonna put some better vocals on them and do some mixing whenever I get another working preamp.

http://soundcloud.com/dixie-roo91/ There's the soundcloud if anyone is interested, and I'm gonna go ahead and say that the Lemonade freestyle is definitely what I think is the strongest one, but my opinion doesn't matter, YOURS DOES.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 7, 2012)

I listened to Lemonade, and I have no idea if it's good, but I didn't really pick up on anything Furry about it.


----------

